# Marine steam engine



## doubleboost (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi
Been doing a few mods to my engine
Made some cylinder drain valves and a oil resivour for the cross head guide
I should have put the oil holes in the top of theguide as a lot of oil is wasted
John


----------

